# Went to four mile lake treed a few check out my video



## Country8282 (Sep 6, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cPIs3LUbHPg&feature=youtube_gdata_player


Hunt with walkers


----------



## micooner (Dec 20, 2003)

good job,


----------



## misupercooner (Nov 14, 2009)

Looks good man!


----------

